# gentoo新人求助x32的问题

## sgsdxzy

大家好，我是gentoo新人，这是第一次发帖。我用linux有几年了，用了3年ubuntu+1年arch，对linux还算有些了解，不过用gentoo是第一次。最近3.4内核提供了x32支持，x32即用32位指针和数据的64位程序的ABI，可以在节省cache、内存的同时利用amd64架构相对i386更多的寄存器，提高运行速度。gcc从4.6.2、glibc从2.12开始也支持了。我本来使用arch，想试验一下x32,鉴于需要重新编译内核和许多库，打算用gentoo测试。

    我喜欢追求最新的技术，用arch，gcc4.7,btrfs，systemd……我的硬盘是btrfs分区的，为了这个btrfs我重装了一次arch，结果不小心装成i686的了……所以不能在arch下完成amd64 gentoo的安装。在gentoo minimal iso下挂载btrfs后系统就会出错（可能是arch的内核新导致使用了一些旧内核不兼容的选项），最后我用arch的x86_64 iso完成了chroot前的工作。不过，gentoo不像arch那么追求最新版的软件，我最好能安装gcc 4.7.0,内核必须是3.4 。我尝试了unmask，内核可以安装3.4了，gcc却不能装4.7.0,只能装最高4.6.3，而且我编译出错了，所以最后只能暂时回到arch。

所以我想请教一下：

1、gentoo怎么安装gcc 4.7.0？

2、gentoo怎么启用x32支持？我发现/usr/portage/profile/arch/amd64/下有x32文件夹，但是eselect不能选择这个profile，请问怎么启用呢？

谢谢  :Smile: 

----------

